# Wanna A Blank T-Shirt Distributor



## Li1221 (Aug 16, 2019)

Hi, I'm from a Chinese heat transfer company. Our customers are mostly from the US. We want to find a US blank t-shirt, sportswear distributor to expand our production line. 
Is it possible that we promote the distributor's blank garments on our website, our customers can buy online directly, and the garments are shipped by the cooperate distributor from the local warehouses?
If it is possible, could you please introduce some distributors to me?


----------



## Li1221 (Aug 16, 2019)

Really need help...


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

When you make a post in the U.S. in the evening you you shouldn't expect an answer until the next day.


Please don't bump posts until 48 hours have past.


Here are some major distributors you can contact: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/wholesale-t-shirts/t82017.html


----------



## Li1221 (Aug 16, 2019)

Thanks for the reminder.


----------

